# How to handle electric shocked birds!!



## Gautham

I wonder what to do if a bird got electric shock , and unable to move but still breathing? Just asked because I've seen many birds lying dead under electric lines.


----------



## Jay3

Don't think there is a whole lot you _can_ do, unfortunately. Gee that's sad. Aren't those wires covered in something? I mean they perch on wires here all the time.


----------



## kiddy

That's strange Gautham as birds perch on electric wires without a problem. There are scientific reasons for that. 
May be you see sick birds and not electric shocked?

Are there two wires very close to each other so birds touch two wires simultaneously or the wires are close to ground so they touch the ground while sitting on it? 

Can you pls post a pic of the location and wires with poles, probably some efforts by electricity department and those lives could be saved if there is really a problem of electric shock.


----------



## Whytpigeon

Gautham said:


> I wonder what to do if a bird got electric shock , and unable to move but still breathing? Just asked because I've seen many birds lying dead under electric lines.


IF a person flys pigeons it is a danger that's well known. 
They die because they hit the wire going full speed. It breaks their necks. Homing pigeon hobbyist and the white release people do not fly their birds where there is abundant power lines here in the us. But it still happens, esp if they are flying from a hawk, or falcons.


----------



## Gautham

Thank you friends, for your responses. Actually I was asking about the basic treatment for those birds.


----------



## kiddy

That's what we wanted to ask if it is injury or an electric shock?


----------



## Skyeking

Gautham said:


> Thank you friends, for your responses. Actually I was asking about the basic treatment for those birds.


*ELECTRIC SHOCK Basic treatment for electric shock is usually stabilize bird (if still alive) and get bird to an avian vet, this is considered an emergency. (always make sure the bird is no longer touching the live wire or source of electric shock before helping the bird. 

With burns from electric shock you cannot tell from the outside how deep the damage/burn is on the inside- to underlying deep tissue and bone, nor do you know what the extent of damage the electric shock did their central nervous system.

This one usually requires a certified avian "pigeon friendly" vet. 

For topical minor burns silvidine patches and/or nano silver/aloe is used. 

INJURY: I did have a bird that scraped off all of her feathers on her belly (from telephone wire or cable) with skin scraped and bleeding but minor scraping. The avian vet recommended pure aloe, which I used, and she healed up well and regrew all her feathers. *


----------



## Jay3

Thank you Sky. I didn't know there was treatment if they were actually shocked.


----------



## Gautham

kiddy said:


> That's what we wanted to ask if it is injury or an electric shock?


Hii kiddy.. It is common in Kerala state, that bats getting killed on electric lines and attach to lines itself until the meat is rotten/dried. Crows usually get shocked and dead, but never burned. I've checked their body and found no burns or injuries. That's why I asked about treatment, if I could help even a single bird.


----------



## Jay3

Something wrong with your wires then.


----------



## Gautham

Jay3 said:


> Something wrong with your wires then.


Jay, I know it sound strange. But unfortunately, it happens frequently.


----------



## Gautham

Skyeking said:


> *ELECTRIC SHOCK Basic treatment for electric shock is usually stabilize bird (if still alive) and get bird to an avian vet, this is considered an emergency. (always make sure the bird is no longer touching the live wire or source of electric shock before helping the bird.
> 
> With burns from electric shock you cannot tell from the outside how deep the damage/burn is on the inside- to underlying deep tissue and bone, nor do you know what the extent of damage the electric shock did their central nervous system.
> 
> This one usually requires a certified avian "pigeon friendly" vet.
> 
> For topical minor burns silvidine patches and/or nano silver/aloe is used.
> 
> INJURY: I did have a bird that scraped off all of her feathers on her belly (from telephone wire or cable) with skin scraped and bleeding but minor scraping. The avian vet recommended pure aloe, which I used, and she healed up well and regrew all her feathers. *


Thank you skyeking, for the valuable information.


----------



## Whytpigeon

Gautham said:


> Thank you friends, for your responses. Actually I was asking about the basic treatment for those birds.


There is no treatment for a broken neck, but some can break their legs from flying into the lines and that can be treated. 

Electricity flows along a path of least resistance, birds don't get shocked when they sit up there because are not conductors of electricity. 
The birds cells and tissues do not offer electrons which is the route for electricity. If a bird would touch the ground while sitting on a wire or flap its wings and touch another electrical wire with a different voltage then it would get shocked and likely die. So if these birds are really being electrocuted then the path to go is to have someone fix the problem. Call authority and tell them there is a dangerous wire situation with different voltage wire being too close together.


----------



## Gautham

Whytpigeon said:


> There is no treatment for a broken neck, but some can break their legs from flying into the lines and that can be treated.
> 
> Electricity flows along a path of least resistance, birds don't get shocked when they sit up there because are not conductors of electricity.
> The birds cells and tissues do not offer electrons which is the route for electricity. If a bird would touch the ground while sitting on a wire or flap its wings and touch another electrical wire with a different voltage then it would get shocked and likely die. So if these birds are really being electrocuted then the path to go is to have someone fix the problem. Call authority and tell them there is a dangerous wire situation with different voltage wire being too close together.


Thank youwhytpigeon for the information.


----------



## kiddy

Yeah that's what I thought so I asked if the wires are too close or close to ground. 
Normally when they sit on one wire and doesn't touch any other conductor of electricity, it doesn't complete the circuit and so the current doesn't flow through them but if they touch anything else like if they touch any other wire, pole or ground while flapping or stretching their legs, the electricity flows through them completing the circuit and they feel electric shock . 
I am surprised it is common in Kerala, you should assess the situation and inform electricity department. There are people who fight for animal rights here in India, if they know about the situation, they can probably do something to help those poor birds.


----------



## Gautham

kiddy said:


> Yeah that's what I thought so I asked if the wires are too close or close to ground.
> Normally when they sit on one wire and doesn't touch any other conductor of electricity, it doesn't complete the circuit and so the current doesn't flow through them but if they touch anything else like if they touch any other wire, pole or ground while flapping or stretching their legs, the electricity flows through them completing the circuit and they feel electric shock .
> I am surprised it is common in Kerala, you should assess the situation and inform electricity department. There are people who fight for animal rights here in India, if they know about the situation, they can probably do something to help those poor birds.


Sure kiddy. I've already mailed to an Organisation about this. Hope could make some change.


----------



## kiddy

Gautham said:


> Sure kiddy. I've already mailed to an Organisation about this. Hope could make some change.


That's great. Pls let us know when you hear back from them.


----------



## Gautham

kiddy said:


> That's great. Pls let us know when you hear back from them.


ofcourse I will.


----------



## Gautham

Got a mail from them offering help.


----------



## kiddy

What does it say?


----------



## Gautham

we talked about contacting electricity department. Hey kiddy You are from UP no? They are from AP , called VSPCA.


----------



## kiddy

Yes I originally belong to U.P and I was living there until few months back, now in Delhi.


----------



## Gautham

OK then. Will update when something is done with VSPCA. Thank you friends. Please keep in touch kiddy, you are such a pigeon lover and expert.


----------

